

Electric bicycles - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21586591-sales-are-booming-large-scale-urban-hire-schemes-remain-some-way-two-motorised-wheels

======
herbig
These things are everywhere in NYC, and in my opinion really dangerous.
They're mostly used by food delivery guys who are always going the wrong way
in the bike lanes, and even if they are going the right way you often don't
hear them coming up behind you because they're really fast and completely
silent.

If you're concerned about the environment, ride a bike. Where do people think
the energy comes from when you charge a battery?

~~~
frankus
Where do people think the energy comes from when you pedal? On a wells-to-
wheels basis even a gas powered moped is probably more efficient than a
standard-American-diet-fed human.

Snark aside, the main efficiency gains of a bike over a car come from the
vehicle weighing an order of magnitude less than the rider, rather than the
other way around. Secondary gains come from much slower speeds and a smaller
aerodynamic profile.

I can't really comment on a few inconsiderate scofflaws ruining it for
everyone, but please don't blame it on the vehicle.

